# Salifert Potassium Test Kit



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get a Salifert Potassium test kit in the GTA?

Our supplier is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I may actually have something in my endless basement of stuff that I accumulate. I will also check the expiry dates if I manage to dig one up (I don't recall the last time I tested anything - sad, I know). I'll send you an e-mail later this evening.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Anybody know where I can get a Salifert Potassium test kit in the GTA?
> 
> Our supplier is out of stock at the moment.


Call Mops they have one in stock.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Doesn't SUM carry them?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Taipan said:


> I may actually have something in my endless basement of stuff that I accumulate. I will also check the expiry dates if I manage to dig one up (I don't recall the last time I tested anything - sad, I know). I'll send you an e-mail later this evening.


Sweet. I appreciate the effort. 



Tristan said:


> Call Mops they have one in stock.


Yep. Too bad they are not local.



altcharacter said:


> Doesn't SUM carry them?


Not sure. I will give them a call tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Incredible Aquarium in London has them.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We have several in stock,


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Good to know.

Everyone accept the stores in the GTA seem to have them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Yep. Too bad they are not local.
> 
> s!


you will have it next day 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is true, if you ordered from MOPS you would have had it by now 

Also, Flavio isn't that far of a drive and well worth it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Problem Solved.....*

Flavio and I have them covered  It's times like these you have to love how small the community is.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> This is true, if you ordered from MOPS you would have had it by now


I just ordered from Mops on Friday evening and got it Tuesday morning (Canada Post standard).


----------

